Ask HN: Who is building battery swapping technology for electric cars? - jeshwanth
======
thisisit
Something to do with the Niti Ayog's idea?

[https://yourstory.com/2017/11/battery-swapping-boon-bane-
ind...](https://yourstory.com/2017/11/battery-swapping-boon-bane-indias-ev-
journey/)

~~~
jeshwanth
Very good write up, I was thinking about robotic system which replaces battery
by itself for any vehicle provided OEM's provide the automatic battery
replacement feature in it.

It really works in many use cases in India, but not thought about the other
part - Business. This article explains that well. I know Sun mobility is
already working on it along tie up with OEMs, I can see the way they are
hiring robotics engineers. And it looks like a very good business considering
future electric cars, I am sure about users but skeptical about the profit.

~~~
thisisit
If I am not wrong, Sun Mobility manufactures the Reva brand of vehicles of so
not surprising.

But, is _battery swapping_ a good business? I doubt it because people balk at
the idea of taking stuff on _bhade pe_ , specially if they have a long time
use.

I have no doubt on EVs and related business will boom sometime but not in
recent future. Even a network for repairing network which allows companies to
offload their capacity to service cars will work wonders.

But, obviously as person in IT we have no idea:

a. How to get huge amount of loans like these conglomerates . Look at Reliance
they got Jio running with nearly $1.5 billion in debt. Now they are building a
battery unit, which again should be financed using debt.

b. How to get into the market

c. How to calculate profit :)

